
Language Learning Difficulty for English Speakers - mdturnerphys
https://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Wikibooks:Language_Learning_Difficulty_for_English_Speakers#cite_note-1
======
mdturnerphys
I saw the FSI learning expectations referenced in an infographic. I couldn't
find a live .gov page showing them, so this search result seemed to be the
best option.

